# Looks like the snarky millenial kids in Austin got too comfortable with Uber before it left



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

No water? No Candy? No Short rides? NO AUX CABLE!?!?

NOPE! YOU'RE IN A CAB!

https://streamable.com/5ejf


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mix with koolaide,serves 8-12 of the gullible.( sweeten to taste with dissolving incentives)


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

The taxi driver was wrong. It doesn't show what happened to irritate him, but I wouldn't be surprised if the City pulls his license due to his swearing and behavior. So what if it's a short trip? I've had trips that didn't go over the flag drop. They're SHORT and you're done. AND, take the shorties politely and respectfully because you never know when the customer will ask to make an appointment for that long trip the next day.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> No water? No Candy? No Short rides? NO AUX CABLE!?!?
> 
> NOPE! YOU'RE IN A CAB!
> 
> https://streamable.com/5ejf


God love that driver!
Now if Uber driver's really WERE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS, you could have this exact same attitude.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Bwahaha.. hopefully big guy smacked entitled azz wipe around for a while. 5 stars to the cabbie.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

So this must be this forum intro video love it ++++


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

villetta said:


> The taxi driver was wrong. It doesn't show what happened to irritate him, but I wouldn't be surprised if the City pulls his license due to his swearing and behavior. .


I don't see how you can say he's wrong, if you didn't see what stirred him up.

Swearing, and throwing people out of the cab physically are sometimes called for. When I was trained to drive Yellow Cab- a one day course, the 5 foot 120 lb man who trained me demonstrated how to bend someone's wrist to get them the hell of the cab when you didn't want him there.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> No water? No Candy? No Short rides? NO AUX CABLE!?!?
> 
> NOPE! YOU'RE IN A CAB!
> 
> https://streamable.com/5ejf


Any clues on a couple of things...

1) I want to find the Cabbie and start a GoFundMe page for him. The man deserves some mad props for how to deal with entitled dweebs

2) I want to find who the entitled dweeb is. Obviously he is the one who created the video... Dweeb should be black balled... People should know his name, city, what he looks like... and Opps... You. your that guy... cancel. My car. My rules. I am an independent contractor you know...


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

I love that cab driver! You could tell the one making the video was an aggravating [email protected]#$#e!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hip hip hooray.... He asked him multiple times. 
Right to refuse service at any time.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Bad news, the driver was fired. The little punk that couldn't walk two blocks is gloating on social media.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's the guy to keep an eye out for Austin


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> Here's the guy to keep an eye out for Austin
> 
> View attachment 40530


His name appears to be Chris Riccio. Hope he enjoys his new fame for being a jerk and getting a guy fired who was just trying to do his job.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

villetta said:


> The taxi driver was wrong. It doesn't show what happened to irritate him, but I wouldn't be surprised if the City pulls his license due to his swearing and behavior. So what if it's a short trip? I've had trips that didn't go over the flag drop. They're SHORT and you're done. AND, take the shorties politely and respectfully because you never know when the customer will ask to make an appointment for that long trip the next day.


As an independent contractor you have the right to refuse service at anytime. The TNC business has created people thinking they're entitled to have a private chauffeur for pennies. Of course it doesn't show the beginning. It's most likely some punk kid demanding. I'd do the same thing and I have. I'm pretty good size so dealing with drunks is easy. I've grabbed pax by their necks and tossed them out. This is your business and you run it the way you want.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't see how you can say he's wrong, if you didn't see what stirred him up.
> 
> Swearing, and throwing people out of the cab physically are sometimes called for. When I was trained to drive Yellow Cab- a one day course, the 5 foot 120 lb man who trained me demonstrated how to bend someone's wrist to get them the hell of the cab when you didn't want him there.


True, neither of us know what occurred before video started. The guy talking said nothing disrespectful and used no foul language toward the driver. The driver was foul mouthed, and the driver grabbing for the passenger had nothing to do with self-defense.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> As an independent contractor you have the right to refuse service at anytime. The TNC business has created people thinking they're entitled to have a private chauffeur for pennies. Of course it doesn't show the beginning. It's most likely some punk kid demanding. I'd do the same thing and I have. I'm pretty good size so dealing with drunks is easy. I've grabbed pax by their necks and tossed them out. This is your business and you run it the way you want.


The driver messed up with the foul language, and his own actions. The passengers may have instigated the situation, but the driver lost his cool and his livelihood.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

lol doesn't that guy on the video sound like the same dude who wouldn't give directions to the Uber driver and the driver pulled over on the side of the highway and told him he was a "danger man?"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

maui said:


> God love that driver!
> Now if Uber driver's really WERE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS, you could have this exact same attitude.


You are IC's. You guys just choose to follow Uber's rules. For hire drivers are basically transportation bouncers. Are bar bouncers, security at an MMA event or any other place alcohol is consumed small, timid and shy. Hell no. This job is not for all. Now for the weak and timid if you want to keep driving, I suggest you become a personal driver and just drive your personals.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

You can fire this guy but there are plenty more to replace him. From my taxi driver days, I've seen cab drivers do all kinds of things. Once I had a pax get into my cab after they were kicked out of the cab in front of me and call them names for wanting a short ride. Drivers routinely cherry pick if there are multiple riders to choose from and no attendant is around. They may say at a location, I can only take people to downtown. Pax have relayed to me being told this after I picked them up for a short ride. Some drivers won't pickup certain types of pax at all unless forced to at the airport or a stand.

Is uber immune to problems? No. I had a trip the other day where I was one car out of two for a large group going to the same place. The other uber driver was one of the airport regulars who basically camps out there. He left before me and seems to have long hauled them leaving the airport in the exact opposite direction and arrived 5 minutes later.

Are the drivers to blame? Partially. But look at the root causes to some of these problems.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

jRockstan said:


> No water? No Candy? No Short rides? NO AUX CABLE!?!?
> 
> NOPE! YOU'RE IN A CAB!
> 
> https://streamable.com/5ejf


lol wow


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

villetta said:


> True, neither of us know what occurred before video started. The guy talking said nothing disrespectful and used no foul language toward the driver. The driver was foul mouthed, and the driver grabbing for the passenger had nothing to do with self-defense.
> .


The driver grabbed the gentleman only when he refused to exit the cab- there was no other way to get him out of there. The use of foul language was intended to get the man to leave- when that failed,a mild escalation by grabbing the man to get him out was the only real alternative. Waiting for this non-paying piece of crap to leave on his own volition could have taken a long, long time, time is money, and as the driver clearly stated he had places to be and no time to deal with him.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Beur said:


> Here's the guy to keep an eye out for Austin
> 
> View attachment 40530


The gentleman admitted on social media that he was intoxicated- and may have been too drunk to ride.

Are cabs going to be equipped with breathalyzers, so that a driver can prove that a passenger is unfit to ride before they can refuse service?

Would he have preferred to have been arrested?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

He should have covered his own behind and called the cops to have him removed. Now I'm not certain if that is truly an option for taxi drivers but I know it is for rideshare.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

Screw short rides!! Up minimum fare to $10 and that would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> He should have covered his own behind and called the cops to have him removed. Now I'm not certain if that is truly an option for taxi drivers but I know it is for rideshare.


In retrospect, you are undoubtably correct. But from the driver's point of view, who wants to wait around for the police to deal with some drunk, when he has places to go and things to do. And who would think that anyone would care what the drunk thinks.

Maybe we're in a new world now, where a lot of people no longer respect the cab driver's sovereignty over his vehicle. The Uber protocols of actually soliciting the "ratings" of drivers from drunks has I guess brought us a generation of sniveling drunken college kids that cry to their mums when they get manhandled and cursed a little bit when they are acting out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Bad news, the driver was fired. The little punk that couldn't walk two blocks is gloating on social media.


Driver should have called cops.
Refusal to vacate premises after being forbidden.
He has no right to park his behind in that cab after being told to leave.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are IC's. You guys just choose to follow Uber's rules. For hire drivers are basically transportation bouncers. Are bar bouncers, security at an MMA event or any other place alcohol is consumed small, timid and shy. Hell no. This job is not for all. Now for the weak and timid if you want to keep driving, I suggest you become a personal driver and just drive your personals.


What will a " self driving car" do with an azz clown like this !?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As others have posted, we do not know what happened as he boarded the cab.

Still...................

If you are going to hack at night, you are going to get drunks. I know how to avoid them, but, even that only keeps them to a minimum. If I am hacking at night, I will work the residential areas, because people there want rides, as well. I can leave the club drunks to the street boys and the TNC drivers. Still, you can pick up someone from a house or apartment who has been drinking.

The driver in the video appeared to have been on a taxi stand. If you are first out on a stand, you must take whatever comes to you. If you get a jerk-run (suburban cab jive for a short trip), you get a jerk-run. That is how it is. If you are not going to take what comes up, stay off the stand. That is one reason why I do not work stands. I pull up on a stand only if I want to read the paper, read the internet or take a nap. If someone wants a ride and wakes me from my nap, I might be a bit grumpy, but take them I must. If you are on a taxi stand, you are automatically making yourself available to whatever comes up to you. If you do receive a call while on a stand, or, if you decide to go cover an appointment, you put up an *ON CALL* sign an leave the stand.

It appears that this driver was sitting on a taxi stand in a club area. If you are going to sit on a taxi stand in such an area, and, if you think that you will not get drunks, you will be disappointed. If you are not going to run drunks, do not hack at night, or, if hack at night you must, do not work club strips.

The complainant did not appear to be that out-of-control. He was pee-yo-ed because the driver did not want to haul him. I have to understand that. Yes, he could have walked the couple of blocks, but, as the law reads, if he is willing to pay the fare, he can ride the cab whatever distance he wants. This whole business of not carrying people is one thing that has played into the hands of the TNCs. The cab drivers would not carry them, so these people found someone who would: the TNCs. Funny, too, once the TNCs start carrying these people a few blocks, when it is time to go to the airport or the train station, whom do these people call for a ride? Why, it is the same thing that carried them their two blocks: the TNCs. Now the cab drivers are caterwauling because the TNCs took their customers. You would not haul them, so they found someone who would. I hear the same thing here: "the cab drivers do not want us, Uber does, so why are the cab drivers complaining?".

I have seen similar as a Company Official. Based on my experience, I give it an eighty-five per-cent chance that the driver was in the wrong, here.

Funny, though: the short trips do pay in the City, in a cab, at least. In the suburbs, you hate them, and, they really do not pay, even if you stay busy with the jerk-runs. I n the city, if you stay busy with locals, you have a nice piece of change at the end of the day' but not in the suburbs. That always will remain one of the minor mysteries of hacking.

***Dons flame-proof suit**** (I know that my fellow hackers and dispatchers are going to hand me my head on this one)


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like the PAX and Driver committed misdemeanors.

"Texas: Public intoxication is a Class C misdemeanor[23] (Class C misdemeanors are punishable by fine only not to exceed $500"

"In Texas, the elements for a case against a defendant for assault and battery are the same. Prosecutors must prove one of the following: 

The defendant intentionally or knowingly threatened the victim with imminent bodily injury; or
The defendant intentionally or knowingly caused physical contact with the victim when the defendant knew or should have reasonably believed that the victim would regard the contact as offensive or provocative.
Texas, assault and battery laws impose penalties upon conviction ranging from a "Class C" misdemeanor (monetary fine of up to $500) to a second degree felony (two to twenty years in prison and a fine of no more than $10,000)."


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> In retrospect, you are undoubtably correct. But from the driver's point of view, who wants to wait around for the police to deal with some drunk, when he has places to go and things to do. And who would think that anyone would care what the drunk thinks.
> 
> Maybe we're in a new world now, where a lot of people no longer respect the cab driver's sovereignty over his vehicle. The Uber protocols of actually soliciting the "ratings" of drivers from drunks has I guess brought us a generation of sniveling drunken college kids that cry to their mums when they get manhandled and cursed a little bit when they are acting out.


Its a general culture of, "I'm the only one with rights". Its the same culture that allows people to break into people's vacant houses and refuse to leave and our laws protect them and force owners to go to court and spend months and thousands of dollars to get them out.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As others have posted, we do not know what happened as he boarded the cab.
> 
> Still...................
> 
> ...


I yield to your superior experience on this matter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> Looks like the PAX and Driver committed misdemeanors.
> 
> "Texas: Public intoxication is a Class C misdemeanor[23] (Class C misdemeanors are punishable by fine only not to exceed $500"
> 
> ...


Pax was told repeatedly to vacate the property.
Pax caused the need for his physical ejection.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> Its a general culture of, "I'm the only one with rights". Its the same culture that allows people to break into people's vacant houses and refuse to leave and our laws protect them and force owners to go to court and spend months and thousands of dollars to get them out.


Squatters just burned a man's house down yesterday in New Orleans.
I would unleash fleas,spiders,and snakes upon them at night . . .purchased from a specimen labrotory.
Many ways to accomplish a goal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Its a general culture of, "I'm the only one with rights".


...........and the sad thing is that the Gum'mint and its Institutions back up these people. I pay the property taxes. If these squatters invite people to my property on which they squat, have a rowdy, drunken **** and there is damage in the neighbourhood, those residents can sue me, _*and *__*WIN*_. I can not get these people off my property, but I am responsible for them, and, I _*PAY*_ for that "privilege".

or worse:

The squatters get hurt on my property, sue me, and win. I told them to leave, they would not leave and now they are paying the consequences of refusing to leave and I am responsible*?*

Where is the fairness in that?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pax was told repeatedly to vacate the property.
> Pax caused the need for his physical ejection.


The drivers error was in not keeping his doors locked, allowing the drunk to climb in the back seat before he agreed to transport him. Always keeping your doors locked is an excellent policy for ride share drivers as well. Be a bit obsessive compulsive about it.

The only excuse would have been if the driver was dropping off and the door was already open and he just got in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and the sad thing is that the Gum'mint and its Institutions back up these people. I pay the property taxes. If these squatters invite people to my property on which they squat, have a rowdy, drunken **** and there is damage in the neighbourhood, those residents can sue me, _*and *__*WIN*_. I can not get these people off my property, but I am responsible for them, and, I _*PAY*_ for that "privilege".
> 
> or worse:
> 
> ...


Sovereign Citizens.
Claim they do not have to abide by " our" laws.they are a problem here.
"Sovereign Citizens" shot four police officers killing 2 at a plant I was working for in St.Rose ( Vallero Refinery) a few years back.
They have non conformist beliefs and can be dangerous.
( the cops were just directing traffic.so much for T.W.I.C.S background investigations)you have to be careful if you must deal with them.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

The Taco Bell dude is suing the driver for posting the video of their incident. Perhaps the driver of this video should do the same same here.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and the sad thing is that the Gum'mint and its Institutions back up these people. I pay the property taxes. If these squatters invite people to my property on which they squat, have a rowdy, drunken **** and there is damage in the neighbourhood, those residents can sue me, _*and *__*WIN*_. I can not get these people off my property, but I am responsible for them, and, I _*PAY*_ for that "privilege".
> 
> or worse:
> 
> ...


If we want those laws changed we need to elect people who will change them. Until people are more interested in municipal elections than American Idol voting we are screwed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Until people are more interested in municipal elections than American Idol voting we are screwed.


..............not an inaccurate statement, that one...............................


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Sovereign Citizens.
> Claim they do not have to abide by " our" laws.they are a problem here.
> "Sovereign Citizens" shot four police officers killing 2 at a plant I was working for in St.Rose ( Vallero Refinery) a few years back.
> They have non conformist beliefs and can be dangerous.
> ...


Off topic but F.Y.I.& BEWARE
( this happened in,around,and outside my parking lot at work one morning)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> If we want those laws changed we need to elect people who will change them. Until people are more interested in municipal elections than American Idol voting we are screwed.


P.C. will have China ruling us all.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Off topic but F.Y.I.& BEWARE
> ( this happened in,around,and outside my parking lot at work one morning)
> View attachment 40589


People are so worked up about ISIS guys thousands of miles away that they forget about the all American terrorist right down the block...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> P.C. will have China ruling us all.


PC was more important in China under Mao than substance. That is still the case in North Korea. This country spent so much money and so much effort fighting that. Now people strive tirelessly to establish that here. I am no McCarthyite, not by any stretch of the imagination, but, still, "right thinking" alone does not worthy, qualified or fit make.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> PC was more important in China under Mao than substance. That is still the case in North Korea. This country spent so much money and so much effort fighting that. Now people strive tirelessly to establish that here. I am no McCarthyite, not by any stretch of the imagination, but, still, "right thinking" alone does not worthy, qualified or fit make.


The New World Globalist One World Government will be communist.
Agenda 21 and United Nations directives have clearly shown that since the 70's.

And "Transhumanism" is high on the Global Eletist Agenda.
Self driving cars.

We are not even cattle to them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> People are so worked up about ISIS guys thousands of miles away that they forget about the all American terrorist right down the block...


Isis may be just another "tool".
Bigger picture at work,using Isis( which is a blaspheme name of an ancient Egyptian Goddess,no proper Islamic group would name itself so)
Nvm accidental us airdrops resupplying certain groups.the truth shall set you free,so will a bullet.
I shut up now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Let's just say . . . a " one world religion" would help keep things in line for Globalist interests.
Both remaining countries with no world Bank involvement have been overthrown . . .


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> PC was more important in China under Mao than substance. That is still the case in North Korea. This country spent so much money and so much effort fighting that. Now people strive tirelessly to establish that here. I am no McCarthyite, not by any stretch of the imagination, but, still, "right thinking" alone does not worthy, qualified or fit make.


I'm...not entirely sure what "PC" means in this context...



tohunt4me said:


> The New World Globalist One World Government will be communist.
> Agenda 21 and United Nations directives have clearly shown that since the 70's.
> 
> And "Transhumanism" is high on the Global Eletist Agenda.
> ...


Oh good lord...not the Agenda 21 insanity...The UN is a tool used by the permanent members of the Security council and their allies to advance their political interest. Nothing more. There are no global ambitions for any sort of one world government or possible take over of U.S. sovereignty...and please don't start in with talk of chemtrails or moon landings being faked or Kennedy assassination theories...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm...not entirely sure what "PC" means in this context...
> 
> Oh good lord...not the Agenda 21 insanity...The UN is a tool used by the permanent members of the Security council and their allies to advance their political interest. Nothing more. There are no global ambitions for any sort of one world government or possible take over of U.S. sovereignty...and please don't start in with talk of chemtrails or moon landings being faked or Kennedy assassination theories...


OK.
Why is it in N.Y. ?
Who puts the most funding into it ?
"SUSTAINABLE"
"Carbon tax"- the Aussies lept on that one.then abandoned.
The sun never sets . . .
Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P.s.- P.C. refers to the " progressive" political " correctness" movement used to advance certain projects under the guise of being " proper".

You are inundated in it.

The wise always question what they " know".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> P.s.- P.C. refers to the " progressive" political " correctness" movement used to advance certain projects under the guise of being " proper".
> 
> You are inundated in it.
> 
> The wise always question what they " know".


I have no use for the far edges of the right or the left. Too far right gives us Hitler. Too far left gives us Stalin. There's a Goldilocks zone in there where we need to stay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> I have no use for the far edges of the right or the left. Too far right gives us Hitler. Too far left gives us Stalin. There's a Goldilocks zone in there where we need to stay.


I agree


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

villetta said:


> The taxi driver was wrong. It doesn't show what happened to irritate him, but I wouldn't be surprised if the City pulls his license due to his swearing and behavior. So what if it's a short trip? I've had trips that didn't go over the flag drop. They're SHORT and you're done. AND, take the shorties politely and respectfully because you never know when the customer will ask to make an appointment for that long trip the next day.


Short trips are charity. Calculate in unpaid time/miles to get to PAX calculate wait time if PAX is not ready to go. Not to mention wait time to get a ride before and after. When I get multiple min. fares Its not uncommon to make $4-6 an hour. I take these trips as pure charity.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Shoot & kill the squatters. Say they broke in & you feared for your life. As always, plant a knife on the perps & dispose any evidence that they may be living their.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

villetta said:


> The taxi driver was wrong. It doesn't show what happened to irritate him, but I wouldn't be surprised if the City pulls his license due to his swearing and behavior. So what if it's a short trip? I've had trips that didn't go over the flag drop. They're SHORT and you're done. AND, take the shorties politely and respectfully because you never know when the customer will ask to make an appointment for that long trip the next day.


Agreed. This can (and should) truly in at least a suspended permit. There is never a reason to be the first one to place a hand on the other.

Although it's laughable to think this can only happen in a cab, when it's already happened in Uber cars. (With former cab drivers in at least a few I've heard of! Lol!!)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> He should have covered his own behind and called the cops to have him removed. Now I'm not certain if that is truly an option for taxi drivers but I know it is for rideshare.


Of course they have the same right to call police. So do chauffeurs.

The irony is the pro-prop 1 folks who think their unregulated Uber is immune to this. At least with a central permitting system, there is a central reporting system. This driver, if he has no criminal record, can apply to drive for Uber, there is nothing to block this, but a social media account. If the city suspends his permit, no permitted operator can legally put him in another vehicle. Of all the onerous regulations the city places on our livery company, the central registration is one we stand behind 100%. We are opposed to their policy of allowing one person (Carlton Thomas) make a judgement call, as he had done in the past, but we believe there is enough attention from the city council to eradicate that particular practice.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Regardless of what happened in the video, according to the news clip I saw was that he lost his job for denying transportation in the first place. That is what caused the pax to get angry, caused the video to be recorded, and the driver to use profanity and physically remove the pax. Because it was a short ride and he refused to take the pax, the pax got angry. I'm not siding with the pax, but I think people are saying he got fired because of his behavior. But according the clip, he got fired because he refused to give a ride to a pax because it was short which is against Texas taxi law.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SafeT said:


> His name appears to be Chris Riccio. Hope he enjoys his new fame for being a jerk and getting a guy fired who was just trying to do his job.


No, the driver got fired for NOT doing his job.
The driver was presented with the same dilemma we (tnc drivers) have every-time we're faced with either completing or canceling a ride that we know will not be worth our time and expense. The difference is that the cab driver was obligated by the terms of his license and city regulations to complete the trip.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No, he got a got fired for NOT doing his job.
> The driver was presented with the same dilemma we (tnc drivers) make every-time we're faced with completing or canceling a ride that we know will not be worth our time and expense. The difference is that the cab driver was obligated by the terms of his license and city regulations to complete the trip.


Yep, that's what I got out of it too.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

LOL 5 stars!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> If the city suspends his permit, no permitted operator can legally put him in another vehicle. Of all the onerous regulations the city places on our livery company, the central registration is one we stand behind 100%.


As a Company Official, I did not want a guy like that driving a cab that flew my Company's colours. First, a guy like that was detrimental to the reputation, good name and good will of my company. Second, as courts and regulators hold cab companies responsible for the misdeeds of their drivers, if the guy broke the rules once, odds are that he will do it again. I want to know that someone did this, so I knew not to take him as a driver. If I did accept him, because I thought that perhaps he was railroaded or it was an isolated incident in the years that he had a hack licence, I accepted him on a strict probationary basis and documented that he was on a strict probation. As a rule, though, I did not want a guy like that.



Ben105 said:


> he lost his job for denying transportation in the first place. according the clip, he got fired because he refused to give a ride to a pax because it was short which is against Texas taxi law.





Michael - Cleveland said:


> No, he got a got fired for NOT doing his job.


All of the above. Allright, so the guy was not going far. I am guessing that he was a TNC user before the TNCs left Austin. A not unlikely scenario is that he came out of the gin mill, decided that he wanted a ride, knew that he was not going far, figured that the cab was likely not that much more than the TNC for so short a ride, so decided to take the cab.

What is sad is that this was a cab driver's chance to shine. The TNCs are gone. Those who live, go to school or do business in Austin still want rides. The cabs are still there. Why do people complain about cabs? One thing about which customers complain is that the drivers do not want to take the customer where he wants to go. Here was the driver's chance to de-bunk that complaint. Here was the driver's chance to show the customer why he should take a cab and tell his friends to take a cab. Instead, the driver gave substance to that common complaint and demonstrated precisely why these customers feel that they should not take a cab.

The TNCs will be back, whether it is Uber. Lyft or some other firm. Somebody will show up to haul the Good Voters of, the students studying in, the visitors to and those who do business in Austin. The cab drivers could keep a huge chunk of this business, but if they act as did the driver in this video, they will not keep any of it.

The hackers in Austin can still save this. They can repudiate this driver's actions. They can welcome the customers into their cabs, be at least civil and thank them for their custom, bid them have a nice day, ask if they have everything and bid them be careful upon exit. This is your chance to shine, Hackers of Austin and be an example to the hackers elsewhere. Please do not blow it.

I tend to side with the customer, as he did not seem that out of control or too drunk in the video. His subsequent actions contribute to his cause. He stated that he had been drinking. He took down the video after action was taken against the driver. He lauded and thanked the cab company for taking prompt action. He went to the cab company instead of the Regulatory Authority. The customer's actions were reasonable from start to end.

I do not know if the Regulatory Authorities will do anything. Here, if the cab company handles it to their satisfaction, the Authorities tend to leave it at that. The cab company did its worst: it kicked out the driver.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> Short trips are charity. Calculate in unpaid time/miles to get to PAX calculate wait time if PAX is not ready to go. Not to mention wait time to get a ride before and after. When I get multiple min. fares Its not uncommon to make $4-6 an hour. I take these trips as pure charity.


Do the math and you will find that min fare rides are the MOST profitable rides you will do:
1/2 mi ride of 3 min pays me $2.40. That's a rate of earnings of $5.80/mile.
(that's a downtown hotel-barhop ride)
A 10 mile ride of 20 minutes pays me $9.04. That's a rate of earnings of $0.90/mile.
(that's an airport to downtown run)

No, I would not want to do only min fare rides (they're exhausting).
But I have no problem doing a good mix of min fare rides along with those longer ones that bring in more total $.
At these absurdly low fares, understanding how to maximize both your time and expense (and minimize your unpaid miles) is critical to being profitable.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do the math and you will find that min fare rides are the MOST profitable rides you will do:
> 1/2 mi ride of 3 min pays me $2.40. That's a rate of earnings of $5.80/mile.
> (that's a downtown hotel-barhop ride)
> A 10 mile ride of 20 minutes pays me $9.04. That's a rate of earnings of $0.90/mile.
> ...


Simple solution. Surge only.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Simple solution. Surge only.


'twould be - if Uber didn't keep flooding the area with drivers and promises of incentives, the combination of which kills the surge.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As a Company Official, I did not want a guy like that driving a cab that flew my Company's colours. First, a guy like that was detrimental to the reputation, good name and good will of my company. Second, as courts and regulators hold cab companies responsible for the misdeeds of their drivers, if the guy broke the rules once, odds are that he will do it again. I want to know that someone did this, so I knew not to take him as a driver. If I did accept him, because I thought that perhaps he was railroaded or it was an isolated incident in the years that he had a hack licence, I accepted him on a strict probationary basis and documented that he was on a strict probation. As a rule, though, I did not want a guy like that.
> 
> All of the above. Allright, so the guy was not going far. I am guessing that he was a TNC user before the TNCs left Austin. A not unlikely scenario is that he came out of the gin mill, decided that he wanted a ride, knew that he was not going far, figured that the cab was likely not that much more than the TNC for so short a ride, so decided to take the cab.
> 
> ...


Yes, city could revoke, pending a review. But more egregious actions result in a fairly quick revocation, and I do believe a driver registration is good for city image, as it can (done correctly) discourage recycling of losers who make the system look bad.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> driver registration is good for city image, as it can (done correctly) discourage recycling of losers who make the system look bad.


I do not disagree. It does give the companies a means to check out a driver applicant. If the City will not licence the driver, the company can reject him and he can not sue. That has happened to my company. We had rejected drivers because they were branded as troublemakers or problems by their previous companies. We had to respond to complaints at the Taxicab Commission and we did get sued a couple of times. We did not lose, but, still, what we paid to the lawyers to defend us could have been better spent on pay raises for decent telephone operators.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

He asked him to get out of the car ad nauseum. At that point he has the right to kick that little shit's ass.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not disagree. It does give the companies a means to check out a driver applicant. If the City will not licence the driver, the company can reject him and he can not sue. That has happened to my company. We had rejected drivers because they were branded as troublemakers or problems by their previous companies. We had to respond to complaints at the Taxicab Commission and we did get sued a couple of times. We did not lose, but, still, what we paid to the lawyers to defend us could have been better spent on pay raises for decent telephone operators.


This is not always a friendly peer-to-peer business. Owners get excited to get a heavy hitter over to their side. Once the city decoupled the permit from old company sponsorship, there is no reason to get re-permitted under two years. If I, as an owner could instantly vet on a local level, it would be great. Some competitors may not be honest when you ask "so, would you hire this driver again?" I like the idea of keeping bad apples off our streets, it's bad for tourism if you have reports of abandoning, assaulting, harassing, etc. The truth is, these accusations are made against TNC drivers as well: they get deactivated by that company, but aren't ineligible for other platforms. That's why I support a VFH driver registration. We (you...I don't drive!!!) may be the last person with complete 'possession' of a traveler.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Yes, city could revoke, pending a review. But more egregious actions result in a fairly quick revocation, and I do believe a driver registration is good for city image, as it can (done correctly) discourage recycling of losers who make the system look bad.


If the company wants to fire this driver for this reason, its certainly their prerogative. I don't see the violation, the would be rider admitted to being drunk. And it isn't like he's going to be a cab passenger in the future.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the company wants to fire this driver for this reason, its certainly their prerogative. I don't see the violation, the would be rider admitted to being drunk. And it isn't like he's going to be a cab passenger in the future.


Physical assault. Can't place your hands on a pax unless protecting yourself. The profanity was also a violation of city code.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the company wants to fire this driver for this reason, its certainly their prerogative. I don't see the violation, the would be rider admitted to being drunk. And it isn't like he's going to be a cab passenger in the future.


He can certainly be a cabbie in future, if still permitted

Edit-hit send to early...
The ding on the permit is what I support, as long as for is a hearing process.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Physical assault. Can't place your hands on a pax unless protecting yourself. The profanity was also a violation of city code.


I'll take your word about the city code, we do a lot of cussing here in Pittsburgh.

But the driver was in a quandary, he had really little alternative since the guy wasn't listening to his request to leave.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'll take your word about the city code, we do a lot of cussing here in Pittsburgh.
> 
> But the driver was in a quandary, he had really little alternative since the guy wasn't listening to his request to leave.


Should have called cops. Although....cops in ATX have been known to roughhouse 110 lb girls! Lol!! Also,it sounds like he rejected him because the distance was too short. Absolutely against the rules (for cabbies, not TNCs!!!)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Smokenburn said:


> He asked him to get out of the car ad nauseum. At that point he has the right to kick that little shit's ass.


Exactly! A person being asked to leave a business isn't entitled to an explanation. As soon as you are asked to leave, you are trespassing if you don't. This snotass entitled millenial will likely succeed in getting the driver fired permanently, but the driver simply has to file a civil suit against the millenial citing damages of lost income resulting from his criminal trespassing. This assumes the millenial actually has a net worth to sue against. Most millenials aren't worth suing. In the end it's a shitty situation for both sides.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Should have called cops. Although....cops in ATX have been known to roughhouse 110 lb girls! Lol!! Also,it sounds like he rejected him because the distance was too short. Absolutely against the rules (for cabbies, not TNCs!!!)


I don't think the cab driver wanted to get anyone in trouble. The video didn't indicate why he didn't want this fare, it could have been for several reasons including the gentleman's intoxication level as well as his general toxic attitude.

Of course, the cab company can choose to no longer lease to this cabbie for any reason or no reason, but they really weren't obligated to, at least on the basis of this video.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think the cab driver wanted to get anyone in trouble. The video didn't indicate why he didn't want this fare, it could have been for several reasons including the gentleman's intoxication level as well as his general toxic attitude.
> 
> Of course, the cab company can choose to no longer lease to this cabbie for any reason or no reason, but they really weren't obligated to, at least on the basis of this video.


He had already started driving, and said "nah, man, y'all need to get out", when they told him where they were going. Austin Cab said he had no other fare....totally against rules.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> . Absolutely against the rules (for cabbies, not TNCs!!!)


This here is another disadvantage that the taxi industry suffers from in comparison to Uber. I think they are going to have to make the rules equal if cabs are going to survive.

No one is going to drive a cab, when the cream is taken by uber and all that is left are clowns like this that Uber drivers don't care to transport.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> As an independent contractor you have the right to refuse service at anytime.


 Honestly that's a poor attitude. As an Uber driver you have an obligation to accept what you are given and do jobs you accept. Uber has your back. The only reason to refuse service is if you feel your life may be at risk.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> So this must be this forum intro video love it ++++


This wouldn't happen in an Uber.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> Uber has your back.


That's funny. Have you read the forum? How long have you been driving for Uber?


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> That's funny. Have you read the forum? How long have you been driving for Uber?


Almost a month now


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> Honestly that's a poor attitude. As an Uber driver you have an obligation to accept what you are given and do jobs you accept. Uber has your back. The only reason to refuse service is if you feel your life may be at risk.


I must agree, my company's attitude has been piss poor for over 15 years now. Although, very successful. Once you've been in this business a while you will learn. Sometimes there are customers you don't want. And as an IC, the only obligation you have is to follow the laws. However, I don't know how you guys are classified in Australia. So if the IC does not pertain, then my apologies.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

We only get to hear the pax's version. How do we know he didn't leave stuff out in the video. The pax admitted he had a bit too much to drink. I've experienced many of these types. If I was the driver I would either called the police, or dispatcher and fill them in on the situation. Why can't we hear both sides of the story. I've had drunks I've refused because of their belligerence, but let the dispatch know what happened.

Why can't we hear what the driver had to say. I'll bet that "entitled" pax is going to have trouble getting any rides after this. Another reason why I stopped working nights. Drunks are pain in the arse as it is. Maybe the driver was partially wrong, but to get fired. I'll bet it was some kind of set up.

As far the second video (not the one with the driver), I don't think most drivers would have a problem accepting a flag going a short distance. It's having to travel 10 or minutes for a pickup going a short distance that is a pain. I've refused flaggers before, mainly ones who ask for big discount on the fare and yadyadaya. or some unreasonable request.

Hammers comment is the best. Maybe a suspension for week but getting fired, and getting to tell his side of the story. The "Bleep bleep" of a pax is probably an uber pax just trying to make the cab industry look bad.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> This is not always a friendly peer-to-peer business.
> 
> Owners get excited to get a heavy hitter over to their side.
> 
> ...


True, but we always were up front with each other about this or that driver.

I think that I know what you mean by "heavy hitter", but in this market, that really is not a factor.

Most companies would like that. Generally, the other companies have been up front. The Hack Office will tell us if the hack face is real or counterfeit, but will not tell us if the guy has been in trouble before.

They always have been honest, here.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't see the violation, the would be rider admitted to being drunk.
> 
> And it isn't like he's going to be a cab passenger in the future.


You hack (or did hack). This driver appeared to be working a nightclub strip. If you are going to sit on a stand where there are gin mills, and do it at night, you are going to get drunks. That is how it works. If you are going to cruise the nightclub strips at night, you are going to get drunks. I know how to avoid them, here, but, that is not one hundred per cent. If I am going to work after 2200, I am going to get drunks.

If he keeps getting treated the way that the driver in question treated him, he will not.



Tx rides said:


> Can't place your hands on a pax unless protecting yourself.
> 
> The profanity was also a violation of city code.


The same goes here. When I have had to remove a passed-out passenger, always have I summoned the Police or taken the passenger to the Police. The Police are trained to deal with passed-out drunks.

Profanity directed against a passenger always has been a violation. The last Chair of the Taxi Cab Commission had rules put in that violate My Free Speech Rights. When some jackwadd in a SAAB cuts me off and demonstrates to me just what SAAB stands for, and, I tell him just what I think of him, if he complains, I can be fined. Here is something worse: When that out-of-state cab picks up a street hail while I am across the street and can do nothing because of opposing traffic or a median, if I tell that out of state driver just what a jackwadd he is for illegally taking that street hail, nothing happens to him, but I can get a fine.

Sadly, I have not yet won Powerball or Megamillions so that I can pay a high-powered lawyer to sue their miserable behinds.



I_Like_Spam said:


> This here is another disadvantage that the taxi industry suffers from in comparison to Uber. I think they are going to have to make the rules equal if cabs are going to survive.


This is the major gripe of the cab business versus TNC. The TNCs have little, if any, regulation, while the cabs are unduly overregulated. In fact, in many jurisdictions, this' being one, the response to the TNCs has been the imposition of more unduly burdensome and oppressive regulation of the cabs. The TNCs want it this way, and, no doubt, have made "arrangements" to see that it continues.



living_the_dream said:


> This wouldn't happen in an Uber.


It _*HAS*_ happened in an Uber, It has happened more than once. You can read more than one account of it on these boards.



secretadmirer said:


> The pax admitted he had a bit too much to drink.
> 
> Why can't we hear both sides of the story.
> 
> ...


Yes, but the driver appeared to have been sitting on a taxi stand in a night club strip. If you are going to sit on a stand in a night club strip at night, you are going to get drunks. Most of what you get are drunks.

I would love to hear the driver's side. When I was a company Official, I always gave the driver the opportunity to render an account of himself. I never made up my mind until I heard from the driver. In fact, I had to tell more than one obnoxious complainant that I was not going to have the driver taken out back and shot until I had heard from him. Some of these people expected me to yank their licence upon receipt of the complaint. They did not want to hear that I could not yank the licence, because I did not issue it and, that at the time, even the Hack Office could not yank it without a hearing and a written complaint.

If the drunk is belligerent, I would not want him, either. The guy in the video was upset, but he was upset because he was being denied service. Denial of service is reason to be upset.

In the suburbs, they do. I have seen more than a few short trips turned down by suburban drivers. It used to be funny as a City dispatcher when I had to explain to some driver that we had just painted in from the suburbs that the short ones pay in the City. The only time that you hear of City drivers here getting upset at short trips is from the airport queues. There, you can sit for a long time and if you get only a short trip, you are reamed. That is one reason why I do not work the airport.

If they do not want to pay, that is good reason not to transport. If they want to use you as a discount mover, that is reason, as well. You want scrape, bow and kowtow? Pay for a limousine. That is why there is such a thing as a limousine.

I want to hear the cab driver's version.

I doubt that. The customer admitted that he contacted the cab company the next day and was delighted with Management's response. If he were trying to make the cab business look bad, he would not have stated this. Further, the complainant took down his video.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> I would love to hear the driver's side. When I was a company Official, I always gave the driver the opportunity to render an account of himself. I never made up my mind until I heard from the driver. In fact, I had to tell more than one obnoxious complainant that I was not going to have the driver taken out back and shot until I had heard from him. Some of these people expected me to yank their licence upon receipt of the complaint. They did not want to hear that I could not yank the licence, because I did not issue it and, that at the time, even the Hack Office could not yank it without a hearing and a written complaint.
> 
> If the drunk is belligerent, I would not want him, either. The guy in the video was upset, but he was upset because he was being denied service. Denial of service is reason to be upset.
> 
> ...


Yep. I think pax took a high road.
No matter how he tries to spin it, the driver does not look good in this particular episode, claiming he had another fare, but didn't. I think Means would have had his back if he did, instead of state that he didn't.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Allright, allright! i concede to that fact that the driver was out of line with the profanity. But doesn't change my opinion about this whiny selfentitled drunken pax. The only thing I'd tell the drivers is whatever you do, do not cuss or swear or yadyadayda, but let (the drivers) know that they the option of calling/droppng them off at policestation, or call dispatcher. I have very little sympathy for these intoxicated pax. No one put a gun to their head to get drunk. Travis is probably having a field day with this one. Obviously the drivers in Austin are under a huge microscope at the moment. The cops should be grateful that anyone is willing to drives these "sweeties" around.

Looks like the taxi drivers have had shyttstorm rained on them.

But here's something I always think of whenever I have these kind of pax in the car. It helps abit. From the soupnazi episode of Seinfeld. I used to watch this episode on occasion after a rough night with the drunks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> But doesn't change my opinion about this whiny selfentitled drunken pax. I have very little sympathy for these intoxicated pax.


Allright, but what did the passenger do that was wrong? He was drunk? People who go out to night clubs get drunk. It happens every day (or night). The governments encourage people to take cabs, jitneys, TNCs, subways, whatever to get home---_*anything*_ but drive yourself. Here, the Washington Regional Alcohol Programme (WRAP) sponsors something called "Sober Ride", where they pay up to thirty dollars for drunk people to ride a cab from a gin mill to a residence. The drivers of the companies that participate like working it, because it brings them customers. They know that if they are going to work Sober Ride, they are going to get drunks.

The Arlington County (Virginia suburb) Police Department has a Crown Victoria that is painted the front half as a Popomobile and the back half as a taxi. They park it in Clarendon (a trendy gin mill strip) and have a sign on it that informs the reader of his choices of transport if he drinks. He can pick the taxi or try to drive himself, which picks the Popomobile by default.

If the cab driver in the video was not going to haul drunks, he should not have been working the gin mill strip.

People get upset when they are denied a service that they seek. Sometimes they get upset when the provider has a legitimate reason to deny. I have five *OFF DUTY* signs in the car, and people still say things and kick the cab. I finally put a stop to that by putting a sign in the right back window that reads something like:

Me am Very sorRy, TAXI no woRkeY now
TAXI go hoam bYe-bye, maYbe twomorro workiNg I doan no.
Me veRy soRry, not haff twenny dolla chanGinG no creDit card veRy soRry
If SoutheAs goinG, muSS use BuS iz moar GooD four U chEEpeR.
ByE-bye now TAXI hoam go veRY soRry.

I am playing on their prejudices. They walk up, start to read that then stomp away muttering about how they _*don' wanna' ride with no furriner no how*_.

This driver, though, appeared to be on a stand. If you are on a stand, you are working. If you pull off a stand to cover a call, you are supposed to put up an *ON CALL* sign and lock the doors. As someone else posted, this driver appeared to have started to pull off with the passenger, then decided that he was not going to haul him. That was wrong. If this did play out as I suspect that it did, I understand why the customer became upset.

I would be curious to hear the driver's version. I have handled similar cases as a Company Official. I would know what questions to ask the driver. While I can not make a certain determination, given my experience, I would put it at eighty-five per-cent that the customer is right, fifteen that the driver is.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

What did he do? FOR THE LAST TIME - He was asked to leave and he refused. He's the problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Smokenburn said:


> He was asked to leave and he refused. He's the problem.


The cab driver does not have the same privilege of turning down a trip that the TNC driver does. The TNC driver can turn down a trip or evict a passenger with no regulatory consequences. This is not so for a cab driver. The TNC driver may face some consequences with his TNC, but even that is not likely.

To be sure, had the driver summoned the Police or had they happened upon this, and, had the driver insisted that the customer vacate the car, the Police would have told the customer to leave. The Police also would have issued a summons to the driver for Refusal to Haul, or, at least advised the customer that he could complain to the Regulatory Authorities.

Here, the Regulators will tell the customer not to get out if the driver will not Haul them, but to summon the Police or wait until the driver does. They tell the customer to let the Police document everything and that even if the Police do issue a summons, they can still file a complaint. The Authorities tell the customer to let the Police tell them to get out of the cab.

There is, as well, the matter of the driver's putting his hand on the customer. If a driver does that here, he faces both civil and criminal assault charges. Liability for the former, conviction on the latter or both will result in the revocation of his hack licence, here. In fact, the Taxicab Commission tramples the Constitutional Rights of drivers here by denying Due Process (among other things. When dealing with the D.C. Government, the cab driver is presumed guilty even when proved innocent). It will yank a hack licence even before the complainant presses or the Prosecutors file charges.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Disruption!!


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

The driver should have simply taken the jerk on his little ride and been done with it. Short rides are just part of the game, be like Nike and Just Do It and move on. For that the driver was 100% in the wrong.
That said...I think it's pretty obvious this entitled little punk was upset about his Uber toy being taken away and set out to film himself being abusive to cab drivers to see what kind of footage he could get. This driver played right into his trap.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't buy any of this nonsense. Thank goodness we have members like uberhammer on here. At least the driver didn't rape or assault anyone. The goodytwoshoes attitude doesn't apply when driving drunk. If they behave fine. If they don't then they can get the f... out.

I disagree. Drivers can turn down flags if they chose. At least in NY or Iowa. I'd like one of those dbags to try that crap on me. I'll just driver him/her to the policestation, they'll arrest him for public detox.

But then again I don't drive in Austin. All those sting operations are bullshine!! Uber probably hired some people to intentionally flag down cabs, ask the driver to go two block, or make ridiculous request, and make a "select video" lol

I'll bet that dbag in that video is going to have tough time getting a cab after that incident.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly! A person being asked to leave a business isn't entitled to an explanation. As soon as you are asked to leave, you are trespassing if you don't. This snotass entitled millenial will likely succeed in getting the driver fired permanently, but the driver simply has to file a civil suit against the millenial citing damages of lost income resulting from his criminal trespassing. This assumes the millenial actually has a net worth to sue against. Most millenials aren't worth suing. In the end it's a shitty situation for both sides.


Best comment on this thread. Let those snotnoses primadonas walk or spend a night in the cooler. That's is why lots of folks don't like to drive at night.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I disagree. Drivers can turn down flags if they chose. At least in NY or Iowa.


Cab drivers can not turn down flags in the District of Columbia.

If you are on a stand, you must take what walks up to you. This applies in the District of Columbia and its suburb: , Montgomery and Prince George's County in Maryland; Arlington and Fairfax Counties in Virginia; the Cities of Falls Church, Fairfax and Alexandria in Virginia as well as the Town of Vienna in Virginia.

Perhaps in the rest of New York State, drivers can turn down flags, but not in New York City. Hackenstein, could you confirm this?

I do not know about Iowa.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

villetta said:


> The taxi driver was wrong.


He's not wrong at all. A market is an EXCHANGE of goods/services for cash. A voluntary exchange. Nobody is obligated to perform any service that he does not want to - for any amount of money. He didn't need to provide any reason why. Just the mere fact that he didn't want to was enough. The fact that Uber drivers or any other service providers are forced at the barrel of the gun of "threatened termination"/1-star ratings/social media shaming to perform a service does not mean they are obligated to. What is this world coming to? Do you not understand the concept of a FREE exchange that occurs within a market economy? I wish I could give that cab driver a $100 bill and a pat on the back. Punch that entitled little Nazi punk effeminate passenger right in his delusional face.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mad Pax said:


> He's not wrong at all. A market is an EXCHANGE of goods/services for cash. A voluntary exchange. Nobody is obligated to perform any service that he does not want to - for any amount of money.


Taxi cabs are considered a "public utility" whose rates are regulated in a lot of places. As such they have duties to the public, even ignoramuses like this character.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Mad Pax said:


> He's not wrong at all. A market is an EXCHANGE of goods/services for cash. A voluntary exchange. Nobody is obligated to perform any service that he does not want to - for any amount of money. He didn't need to provide any reason why. Just the mere fact that he didn't want to was enough. The fact that Uber drivers or any other service providers are forced at the barrel of the gun of "threatened termination"/1-star ratings/social media shaming to perform a service does not mean they are obligated to. What is this world coming to? Do you not understand the concept of a FREE exchange that occurs within a market economy? I wish I could give that cab driver a $100 bill and a pat on the back. Punch that entitled little Nazi punk effeminate passenger right in his delusional face.


I drive taxi, and as another poster stated we are treated as a utility of the city. We are highly regulated from our fare rates, to how we provide services. If I don't want to pick up drunks I avoid the bar zone at times that will likely bring drunks. I know most people travel 5 miles or less from their residence or hotel when out for the evening, so every trip is likely to be short. If I don't want those trips, I don't put myself in a place to get them. It doesn't matter if I'm on an official Taxi rank or just on the street if the customer wants service. I drive a lit billboard that says, "Taxi". Additionally, my doors are always locked, so no one gets in until I approve it.

The drivers behavior was his own downfall. Whatever the customer did prior to recording, the driver knew he was recording. The customer neither said nor did anything that warranted the driver swearing and putting his hands on the customer.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, we all agree the driver should have handled better then he did. I had something simular happen where the pax was being a(bleep)bag and I asked politely to stop cussing at me, and it was the f word in everysentence, and then I told him to please exit the vehicle, and then said he was going to video tape this ...(never tell me something like that) it's out you go. I caught a cops a attention, and the pax bolted. I don't put with that kind of behavior. Bad behavoir (drunk, or sober) usually results in no ride. They can spend the night in the drunk tank for all I care. 

Nobody's perfect. And being drunk is not a handicap/and or disability. Drivers have rights too. So spare me the sanctimonious preaching about the rules.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I asked politely to stop cussing at me, and it was the f word in everysentence, and then I told him to please exit the vehicle, and then said he was going to video tape this ...(never tell me something like that) it's out you go.
> 
> Bad behavoir (drunk, or sober) usually results in no ride.
> 
> Drivers have rights too. So spare me the sanctimonious preaching about the rules.


The passenger in the video did not use any foul language at the driver. The driver directed foul language at the customer. The customer only asked the driver why he would not transport him, as he was required to do. The passenger in the video was not behaving badly. He demanded a ride, which he is legally entitled to do. The driver is obliged to render that ride, as long as the passenger minds his manners and is willing to pay.

If the passenger directs foul language at the driver, I do not blame him for throwing out the passenger. In fact, the driver is being remiss in failing to throw out the passenger. If a driver lets a passenger get away with directing foul or racist language at him, the passenger will do it, again. If the customer learns that he will get no ride if he acts like a jackdonkey, either he will mind his manners or ride the bus.

The Regulators here insist that "part of serving the public" is putting up with their directing foul and racist language at me. I have told more than one Regulator that anyone who directs that kind of language at me gets no ride, their interpretation of the regulations be damned. If I can not talk to a passenger in that way, he can not talk to me in that way, either. I have stated on record that I take just as much offence to being called ________________ as they take to being called_____________.

Here, though, the passenger did not do that. The passenger should have received his ride.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 40341


can i steal this?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> People are so worked up about ISIS guys thousands of miles away that they forget about the all American terrorist right down the block...


You mean like the Occutards trying to blow shit up and getting all rapey?


----------

